
Mark Zuckerberg's update on fake news - kelukelugames
https://www.facebook.com/zuck/posts/10103269806149061
======
dkarapetyan
The rational point of view on all this is to ignore any and all news from
social media outlets like facebook. Get your news from places that do not have
a vested interest in keeping you glued to the screen for as long as possible.

In a very real sense facebook does not exist without clickbait so facebook's
core value system will never be aligned with spreading actual news. It is the
same reason network news is no longer news. Real news does not keep viewers
glued to the screen so the network channels have evolved into their current
form to optimize advertising revenue and ratings.

------
sean_patel
> While the percentage of misinformation is relatively small, we have much
> more work ahead on our roadmap.

Wow. This just reminded me of Joeseph Goebbels.

"If you repeat a lie often enough, people will believe it, and you will even
come to believe it yourself."

Why does 'Zuck' continue to lie? Has he started believing it himself? Several
independent organization and scribes have proven that as much as 35% of links
and stories on Facebook are fabricated, click-baity and outright FALSE
stories. 1 even as recently as yesterday.

------
des429
How about teaching people how to fact check for themselves? Seek primary
sources, running through the scientific method, and absorbing info without any
confirmation bias. Teach people how to think for themselves. This seems like
the opposite of that.

~~~
sean_patel
> How about teaching people how to fact check for themselves?

How would an average person with average intelligence (which is over 80% of
the world population) know if the "Fact check" site they are checking facts
at, isn't also a fake site with fake facts?

Heard of AstroTurfing ? [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bYAQ-
ZZtEU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bYAQ-ZZtEU)

